# I got some exciting news today



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

Mass Audubon photo contest 
This year, more than 4,300 images were submitted in the Mass Audubon Picture This Photo Contest—another blockbuster year! After much deliberation, we are happy to announce that we have selected the winners of this year's contest. Congratulations to Grand Prize Winner *Michael Snow*


----------



## Overread (Dec 10, 2019)

But its not a snowy?!

Congratulations


----------



## tirediron (Dec 10, 2019)

Well done, Mr. Snow, sir!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

Overread said:


> But its not a snowy?!
> 
> Congratulations


 
Thanks.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Well done, Mr. Snow, sir!



Thanks John


----------



## BrentC (Dec 10, 2019)

Congrats!   Great shot and well deserved


----------



## Winona (Dec 10, 2019)

Great shot! Beautiful bird! And congratulations! (Poor frog)


----------



## zombiesniper (Dec 10, 2019)

That's great news.

Congrats on well deserved recognition.


----------



## PJM (Dec 10, 2019)

Congratulations!  I always look forward to your posts.  Well deserved!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 10, 2019)

Grreat shot!


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 10, 2019)

Fantastic news!


----------



## CherylL (Dec 10, 2019)

Excellent photo!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

Winona said:


> Great shot! Beautiful bird! And congratulations! (Poor frog)





zombiesniper said:


> That's great news.
> 
> Congrats on well deserved recognition.



thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

BrentC said:


> Congrats!   Great shot and well deserved



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Grreat shot!



Thanks Derrel


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

smoke665 said:


> Fantastic news!





CherylL said:


> Excellent photo!  Congrats!!!!



Thank you I appreciate the kind words


----------



## otherprof (Dec 10, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> Mass Audubon photo contest
> This year, more than 4,300 images were submitted in the Mass Audubon Picture This Photo Contest—another blockbuster year! After much deliberation, we are happy to announce that we have selected the winners of this year's contest. Congratulations to Grand Prize Winner *Michael Snow*


Congratulations! Great shot!


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 10, 2019)

what a fantastic shot, well deserved.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 10, 2019)

I always enjoy your photography and that photo is certainly a winner, congrats!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 10, 2019)

fishing4sanity said:


> I always enjoy your photography and that photo is certainly a winner, congrats!





otherprof said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Mass Audubon photo contest
> ...





DarkShadow said:


> what a fantastic shot, well deserved.



Thank you


----------



## Irishwhistler (Dec 10, 2019)

Mike,
Just saw this thread.  Congratulations and most well deserved.  That image is an outstanding capture.

Cheers,
Mike ☘️


----------



## weepete (Dec 11, 2019)

well done!


----------



## goooner (Dec 11, 2019)

Excellent shot, congratulations.


----------



## jcdeboever (Dec 11, 2019)

Congratulations,  crackin image!


----------



## SquarePeg (Dec 11, 2019)

Exciting news!  Congratulations!!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 11, 2019)

Congrats on the win and that's a most excellent picture! I remember it from awhile back and I wondered then if you were laying down and waiting for action like that to happen without being spotted. Can you elaborate on how you went about getting that pic?


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2019)

SquarePeg said:


> Exciting news!  Congratulations!!





Irishwhistler said:


> Mike,
> Just saw this thread.  Congratulations and most well deserved.  That image is an outstanding capture.
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike ☘️





weepete said:


> well done!





goooner said:


> Excellent shot, congratulations.





jcdeboever said:


> Congratulations,  crackin image!



thank you!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2019)

K9Kirk said:


> Congrats on the win and that's a most excellent picture! I remember it from awhile back and I wondered then if you were laying down and waiting for action like that to happen without being spotted. Can you elaborate on how you went about getting that pic?



Thank you. I had been watching this bird for a few days because it was hanging around this pond. After watching it for a few days I got an idea how it was going to move. It was working this edge of the pond so I was able to sit and wait for it to work its way towards me. I got really fortunate that it moved into perfect light and caught the frog right in front of me.


----------



## RVT1K (Dec 11, 2019)

Good for you!!


----------



## Soocom1 (Dec 11, 2019)

Well done! 

Now about the bbq sauce.


----------



## johngpt (Dec 11, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## RowdyRay (Dec 11, 2019)

Congrats. Well deserved.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2019)

RVT1K said:


> Good for you!!





johngpt said:


> Congratulations!





RowdyRay said:


> Congrats. Well deserved.



Thank you!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2019)

Soocom1 said:


> Well done!
> 
> Now about the bbq sauce.



thanks. 
no sauce needed


----------



## pez (Dec 11, 2019)

Congratulations! OMG that second image  How can it fly with all that payload?


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 11, 2019)

pez said:


> Congratulations! OMG that second image  How can it fly with all that payload?



Thanks. I'll tell you one thing it didn't fly away for awhile.


----------



## Jeff G (Dec 11, 2019)

Congrats! Spectacular shot, second shot too.


----------



## DanOstergren (Dec 12, 2019)

Congratulations!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 12, 2019)

Jeff G said:


> Congrats! Spectacular shot, second shot too.





DanOstergren said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks


----------



## Photo Lady (Dec 13, 2019)

Congratulations ...such a great great photo


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 13, 2019)

Congrats to you! I remember when you posted that one here on the forum. I thought what a really well-timed and executed photo ( as always from you! ). You deserve to be recognised by a well-known organization.


----------



## zulu42 (Dec 13, 2019)

Congratulations on the well deserved recognition.


----------



## terri (Dec 14, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the win and that's a most excellent picture! I remember it from awhile back and I wondered then if you were laying down and waiting for action like that to happen without being spotted. Can you elaborate on how you went about getting that pic?
> ...


Sounds like you worked hard to study your subject, and this helped you get the winning shot.   Superb effort, beautiful shot - big congrats to you!


----------



## K9Kirk (Dec 14, 2019)

MSnowy said:


> K9Kirk said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats on the win and that's a most excellent picture! I remember it from awhile back and I wondered then if you were laying down and waiting for action like that to happen without being spotted. Can you elaborate on how you went about getting that pic?
> ...



Thank you, I figured it was something like that. I tried something similar a little over an hour ago to get a good frontal shot of a turtle/'s. There's usually two of them in the same spot and when I got close to the spot they always sun bath in and lifted up to snap a pic I found they weren't there.  I'll get'em next time.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 14, 2019)

Photo Lady said:


> Congratulations ...such a great great photo





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Congrats to you! I remember when you posted that one here on the forum. I thought what a really well-timed and executed photo ( as always from you! ). You deserve to be recognised by a well-known organization.





zulu42 said:


> Congratulations on the well deserved recognition.



Thank you


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 14, 2019)

terri said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > K9Kirk said:
> ...


 
Thank you.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Dec 16, 2019)

Great follow up photo as well! I keep coming back and looking at that first photo so I nominated it for December 1019 Photo of the Month Nominations


----------

